# Stolloween 2013



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Another year, another Halloween yard display. The weather was pretty nasty on Halloween with a lot of rain and wind but we pushed through it and had fun regardless. Here are some photos of Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday nights prior to the rain. Hope everyone had a great Halloween!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This last shot is our neighbor's yard&#8230;the wind decided to fog their yard also.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow, as always. What is in that next to last photo.?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Rahnefan said:


> Wow, as always. What is in that next to last photo.?


A small twisted tree infested with spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those bug-eyed jackos are so adorable

Your yard display is hands-down the most distinctive one I've ever seen. There are tons of graveyards and zombies, clowns and gore, scarecrows and corn mazes, but only one Stolloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Roxy...the bug-eyed jacks were a last minute add...simple and silly. Cut a circular eye in your pumpkin, then inflate a balloon slightly larger than the eye and squeeze into the eye socket then add a pupil with a black marker. Simple but fun.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing as usual, Scott. Glad you got a few nice nights in before the rain hit.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As always, a crowd favorite! We also took the majority of our pics on the 30th, which was beautiful. Halloween night was plain nasty! I always look forward to seeing your display. Just perfect!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

awesome as always, love the layered colors and seeing a variety of your work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've created such unique creatures and props. I love them all. Did everything survive the rain?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

You never disappoint Scott - fantastic display.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> A small twisted tree infested with spiders


Well it is truly scary. I would not want to walk by it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job, as always.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your place ROCKS!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

do you have another picture of that spider tree?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really cool! I like that spider tree too.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Your display always has so much unique interest. I love the textures and lighting which adds to the creepy atmosphere. Thanks for showing!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

There is no other yard like yours. Incredible as always! You have such a distinctive style and I truly look forward to seeing pics of your yard every single year! It's just wonderful!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Fantastic pictures. Being the proud owner of a Stolloween original creation, I just can't imagine what a whole menagerie of your Creatures must look like. I'm sure those pictures don't do it justice. Spectacular


----------



## Leeloo (Jul 29, 2013)

I love your props. Very creative and unique!!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish I could get some "free flowing fog" on halloween. Your haunt is fantastic.


----------



## Eerie Ej (May 26, 2014)

Your stuff is AMAZING!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Another fan of your spider tree here. I love how the tree limbs mingle with the spider's legs.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow excellent display!!! =D
Looking forward to what you put up this year!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish I could see this live. It looks great.


----------

